# Honda EU7000 generator, might have to re think my on porch install . . .



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Already bought my 50 feet of 6/3 wire, 50 amp inlet box, and 1 inch hard PVC conduit for my porch install.

So If I decide to install generators on my Clubhouse porch, 70 feet from house (see pics) I'm going to have to run 6/3 wire under ground for about 75 feet. I'll have to buy more wire and conduit, plus pay someone to trench it for us.

This is the wire I just got, can I use this in the 75 foot underground run?








6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com


6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





This is a 75 foot run to the corner of my Clubhouse . . .
I'm thinking of putting gens on the porch there and closing it in, about 4 x 8 feet shelter.

Putting gens out there will be a big hassle for us old folks if we have to out at night for some reason and especially in the rain and snow.

Still thinking about putting the 2 7000's on house porch with an exhaust extension . . . . we don't mind the noise. Most important is having them as close as possible for ease of access . .


what do you guys think?


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

> This is the wire I just got, can I use this in the 75 foot underground run?


I'm not an electrician but I don't see why not. The NEC does specify max gauge and number of conductors allowed in conduit sizes.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Not sure why you started a new post….however here’s my suggestion and then I’m done. You’ve had lots of suggestions and you do have reasonable security, what with a long gated driveway and a dog or two?? Why not buy an old cube van and set it up as a generator shack. Heck you could even move it around if desired. Probably cheaper then building a storage structure and nobody would be the wiser…and make it lockable. C ya 😉


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Its worth considering an operating enclosure. Check off all the boxes. Security, sound suppression, weather protection, and human safety. CO and fire.

Non metallic sheathed cable (NM-B) can be ran in conduit, pvc or emt. But not outdoors in any capacity.

Essentially you can buy THHN for the outdoor part of the run and tie in with your 6/3 NM-B inside. Or, you can strip the pvc jacket off and use the conductors. The bare copper is ok as long as your local code allows it. This is assuming that the distance between the 2 structures are close enough to have an appropriately placed junction box to splice wires together in.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm confused


drmerdp said:


> Its worth considering an operating enclosure. Check off all the boxes. Security, sound suppression, weather protection, and human safety. CO and fire.
> 
> Non metallic sheathed cable (NM-B) can be ran in conduit, pvc or emt. But not outdoors in any capacity.
> 
> ...





drmerdp said:


> Its worth considering an operating enclosure. Check off all the boxes. Security, sound suppression, weather protection, and human safety. CO and fire.
> 
> Non metallic sheathed cable (NM-B) can be ran in conduit, pvc or emt. But not outdoors in any capacity.
> 
> Essentially you can buy THHN for the outdoor part of the run and tie in with your 6/3 NM-B inside. Or, you can strip the pvc jacket off and use the conductors. The bare copper is ok as long as your local code allows it. This is assuming that the distance between the 2 structures are close enough to have an appropriately placed junction box to splice wires together in.


I'm confused again!
The wire I bought is going to run out of my panel box maybe 1 foot on interior, then make a turn into a hard PVC 1 inch conduit "L" mounted from the outside a distance of less than 3 feet, like these in this pic, this goes directly outside through the wall to the porch:









Then outside I have these conduit pipes, my panel box is behind these and right beside the service entrance off the meter:










So I will only have less than 3 feet of wire INSIDE the house, the remaining wire will all be outside, whether I end the run on the porch or run it to my outbuilding.

What you said "Non metallic sheathed cable (NM-B) can be ran in conduit, pvc or emt. But not outdoors in any capacity." makes me think I've bought the wrong wire.

*6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex*
I am terribly confused over all this wire business. I need a type of wire that will run the entire distance, including possibly underground, and end at my panel box, only 3 feet or less will be inside the house.

Should I return this wire?


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> Not sure why you started a new post….however here’s my suggestion and then I’m done. You’ve had lots of suggestions and you do have reasonable security, what with a long gated driveway and a dog or two?? Why not buy an old cube van and set it up as a generator shack. Heck you could even move it around if desired. Probably cheaper then building a storage structure and nobody would be the wiser…and make it lockable. C ya 😉


Started new post because I've gotten confused. The issue I need to resolve now is did I buy the wrong wire.
And that cube van thing is a great idea, people around here have them to keep lawn and garden tools in. Great idea, never would have thought of that.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

You’re not alone. All this electrical stuff is way way over my head too. Somebody will let you know shortly…I’m sure!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

Dutchy491 said:


> You’re not alone. All this electrical stuff is way way over my head too. Somebody will let you know shortly…I’m sure!


To make matters worse . . . I think I bought the wrong 10/3 wire for my 30 amp inlet that electricians already installed.
I'm going crazy with this project.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Given the design of the eu7000's (front panel, rear exhaust), and your critical requirement of access during bad weather, I suggest that you build an enclosure right off of your porch, with the floor of it at same level as your porch.

The front doors of this enclosure will open onto your porch, so you can access it in most any weather. The rear wall has powered vent designs (fans) as suggested by @tabura in his generator shed design, and it pulls air from the front door vents; this blows the dangerous exhaust fumes out away from the porch and your house. Also leave wriggle room for gas/oil and other maintenance tasks.

Have the electricians do the work where a receptacle (30-amp in your scenario?) feeds into house panels; you provide them with a heavy-duty 25' or 50-foot power cable with plugs at each end that matches eu7000 output and house receptacle.

You'll have to pick a spot adjoining your porch that takes into account prevailing winds for your area, air flows around your house and such. Also take into account nearby doors/windows, and site this enclosure as far from doors/windows as possible.

This shed doesn't take up any porch space, and is an easy wood construction project. The heavy-duty power cords are available on amazon. The electricians do all the electrical work to code, saving you much headache ... they understand heavy-duty power cords coming from a standby genny, and will do the right thing.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> I'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use the cable you have… Just the pvc jacket and paper wrap needs to be removed before pulling through the conduit. It’s basically extra work and cost. You might as well return it and buy 6ga THHN wire in black red and white. The ground conductor can be 10ga.

If your electricians simply pulled NM-b through the conduit they wouldn’t be the first. They might have removed the sheathing… you can remove the elbow cover on the side of the house and see for yourself.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> You can use the cable you have… Just the pvc jacket and paper wrap needs to be removed before pulling through the conduit. It’s basically extra work and cost. You might as well return it and buy 6ga THHN wire in black red and white. The ground conductor can be 10ga.
> 
> If your electricians simply pulled NM-b through the conduit they wouldn’t be the first. They might have removed the sheathing… you can remove the elbow cover on the side of the house and see for yourself.


Come to think of it, on the 30 amp install they did remove sheathing from wire before pulling it through the conduit.
So this is okay? I'm good to go on the 10/3 wire 30 amp inlet install? Wow, what a relief!

So if I strip the sheathing and paper wrap from the 50 ft. 6/3 I have it will be okay to use in hard PVC conduit?

How would you strip this heavy duty wire without damaging the individual wires?

thanks for all your help!


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Given the design of the eu7000's (front panel, rear exhaust), and your critical requirement of access during bad weather, I suggest that you build an enclosure right off of your porch, with the floor of it at same level as your porch.
> 
> The front doors of this enclosure will open onto your porch, so you can access it in most any weather. The rear wall has powered vent designs (fans) as suggested by @tabura in his generator shed design, and it pulls air from the front door vents; this blows the dangerous exhaust fumes out away from the porch and your house. Also leave wriggle room for gas/oil and other maintenance tasks.
> 
> ...


This s a great idea! Yes, it did help. Would you insulate it to keep out moisture, and reduce noise?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> Come to think of it, on the 30 amp install they did remove sheathing from wire before pulling it through the conduit.
> So this is okay? I'm good to go on the 10/3 wire 30 amp inlet install? Wow, what a relief!
> 
> So if I strip the sheathing and paper wrap from the 50 ft. 6/3 I have it will be okay to use in hard PVC conduit?
> ...


Yes you are all good. You can use your 6/3nm. Stripping long lengths of NM is a pain. They make cable rippers that aren’t perfect but help. You can also carefully scribe the sheathing with a utility knife then pull the sheathing off. One caveat to pulling cable from NM is solid wire conductors. It requires more effort then Stranded THHN.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Yes you are all good. You can use your 6/3nm. Stripping long lengths of NM is a pain. They make cable rippers that aren’t perfect but help. You can also carefully scribe the sheathing with a utility knife then pull the sheathing off. One caveat to pulling cable from NM is solid wire conductors. It requires more effort then Stranded THHN.


This is wires I have here for my 50 amp inlet:








6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com


6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





My neighbor, wife and I are going to pull the wires, install conduit, then have local electric guys wire the panel box, install breaker, and install this:








GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com


GenInterlock EAT-PN200 Cutler Hammer BR SERIES Panels Generator Horizontal Electrical Interlock Kit, Portable Power Use During Outage, 150 and 200 Amp - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Good plan? Or am I forgetting something?

Oh, what does this mean? "One caveat to pulling cable from NM is solid wire conductors. It requires more effort then Stranded THHN."???

Thanks!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

CleanSweep said:


> This is wires I have here for my 50 amp inlet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are trenching to the other building right? Careful with your depth. PVC needs to be 18” below the surface.

Stranded wire is far more flexible then solid wire and will pull more easily through conduit. 14 and 12ga NM contains only solid wires.

6/3 NM has 4 wires. 3 stranded 6ga conductors (red black white) and one solid 10ga ground wire.


----------



## CleanSweep (Sep 25, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> You are trenching to the other building right? Careful with your depth. PVC needs to be 18” below the surface.
> 
> Stranded wire is far more flexible then solid wire and will pull more easily through conduit. 14 and 12ga NM contains only solid wires.
> 
> 6/3 NM has 4 wires. 3 stranded 6ga conductors (red black white) and one solid 10ga ground wire.


@ drmerdp
It is going to be very difficult for us to strip the wire I have,








6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com


6/3 NM-B, Non-Metallic, Sheathed Cable, Residential Indoor Wire, Equivalent to Romex (50ft Cut) - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Can I use these wires instead?








KCHEX 50' EA THHN THWN 6 AWG Gauge Black White RED Stranded Copper Building Wire - - Amazon.com


KCHEX 50' EA THHN THWN 6 AWG Gauge Black White RED Stranded Copper Building Wire - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com







Amazon.com



I can return the sheathed wire.
You said 10 gauge ground wire is okay to use with the 6/3 wires?
So this 10 gauge could be used instead of the 6 gauge ground wire for a ground?








Amazon.com: 50 Feet (15 Meter) - Insulated Solid Copper THHN/THWN Wire - 10 AWG, Wire is Made in The USA, Residential, Commerical, Industrial, Grounding, Electrical Rated for 600 Volts - in Green : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy 50 Feet (15 Meter) - Insulated Solid Copper THHN/THWN Wire - 10 AWG, Wire is Made in The USA, Residential, Commerical, Industrial, Grounding, Electrical Rated for 600 Volts - in Green: Electrical Wire - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Oh, which is better wire solid or stranded? Which do electricians prefer to work with?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Stranded wire is definitely preferred for pulling through conduit.

A 10ga copper ground is allowed on a 50amp circuit so you might as well save a couple bucks. Buy stranded if you can. The 6ga wires in the link are good.

The important thing with conductors running through conduit outside is the THWN designation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would run the matching 6 gauge green
it all depends if you pull as you go on the wire run and how many bends and style of the bends.

if you have bends and are wanting to pull the full run at the same time.
use pulling gel or silicone dielectric grease to help make the wire jackets slick.
we use the silicone dielectric grease now at it does not break down over time like the pulling gel.
nice for rework at a later time if you need a new pull.

and yes stranded works better for long pulls.

we use LARGE conduit to help with the pulls
it is way easier to pull in 1-1/4 conduit a 6/4 that it is on a 3/4.
kinda like trying to fit a basket ball in a garden hose on the smaller dia conduit.
grin!
at 1-1/4 it is like shooting a pea through a garden hose!
lots of room
and while you are at it pull some medium gauge control wires like an 8/12 the full run.
nice for upgrades later like *hard wired remote start or sensors.* 
pm if you need help on that.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

iowagold said:


> i would run the matching 6 gauge green
> it all depends if you pull as you go on the wire run and how many bends and style of the bends.
> 
> if you have bends and are wanting to pull the full run at the same time.
> ...


As suggested extra wires for a remote start is a good idea.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup! and remote control for other things as well.
if he needs to run data that might be a thought too.


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

Buy pull tape and leave it in the conduit.


----------

